# الزجاج المعشق بالرصاص



## المهندسة ريهام (30 يونيو 2006)

الزجاج المعشق بالرصاص مصطلح يطلق دائما على منتج من منتجات الزجاج ولا نعرف معناه ولا نشاته .فهذه التقنية استخدمت كثيرا فى اوروبا وذلك نظرا لمناخها الذى يساعد على ابقاء هذه التقنية بافضل حال حيث ان مادة الرصاص الذى تعشق مع الزجاج تتلف فى الرطوبة . 
وعرف الزجاج المعشق بالرصاص كحرفة يدوية قديمة منذ مئات السنين ويستخدم هذا الزجاج المزخرف في المساجد و القصور والفلل و المباني الحكومية و المباني العامة وتعتمد صناعة الزجاج المعشق كحرفة يدوية على مهارات الفنيين والمصممين خلال مراحلها المختلفة من التصميم والتكبير وحتى التركيب في الموقع. ويزداد اهتمام الفنانين التشكيليين بهذه الحرفة، الذين يسعون للحصول على أشكال ومجسمات تخدم هدفهم في المزيد من الإبداع والابتكار. 
وتبدأ عملية تعشيق الزجاج وذلك بتجهيز الرسم التنفيذى وبعد ذلك يتم تقطيع الزجاج ويتم تقطيع القطعة الزجاجية حسب الشكل، وبالمثل كل قطعه في التكوين حتي نحصل علي جميع أجزاء التكوين بالألوان المطلوبه، وتأتي الخطوة الدقيقه في العمل بأخذ كل قطعة وتجميلها بإطار من النحاس، ثم يتم تجميع هذه القطع حسب الشكل الأساسي ولحامها مع بعضها بالقصدير .















وهذه بعض الصور لمنتجات من الزجاج المعشق بالرصاص :


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (30 يونيو 2006)

*شكرا لك*

هل هذه اعمالك؟


----------



## المهندسة ريهام (17 يوليو 2006)

لا مش اعمالى انا حبيت اجبلكو بعض الصور التى توضح هذا الكلام ..اعمالى هصورها وهبعتهاكم تشوفوها وتقولو ايه رايكم ..واسفة على تأخير الرد


----------



## ابراهيم العباسى (3 يناير 2007)

*مهندسه ريهام طلب بسيط*

السلاموا عليكم 
ازيك يا م/ ريهام 
انا مهندس انتاج وان شاء الله جايلى شغل فى شركة زجاج كبيرة اوى 
المهم انى انا مش عارف اى مكن انتاج الزجاج ( تقطيع مثلا وهكذا )
عاوز اى معلومات تفيدنى كمهندس انتاج 
يا ريت مهندسه ريهام تردى عليا بسرعه عشان المفروض انى نازل الشغل خلاص


----------



## engawy (3 يناير 2007)

ألف شكر يا باشمهندسة و يارين لو عندك أي معلومات اخرى زي اسعار التركيب و كيفية التركيب و المواد المستخدمة في التركيب و ........................ الخ 
و شكرا


----------



## oldsaman (18 مارس 2011)

*الزجاج المعشق*



المهندسة ريهام قال:


> الزجاج المعشق بالرصاص مصطلح يطلق دائما على منتج من منتجات الزجاج ولا نعرف معناه ولا نشاته .فهذه التقنية استخدمت كثيرا فى اوروبا وذلك نظرا لمناخها الذى يساعد على ابقاء هذه التقنية بافضل حال حيث ان مادة الرصاص الذى تعشق مع الزجاج تتلف فى الرطوبة .
> وعرف الزجاج المعشق بالرصاص كحرفة يدوية قديمة منذ مئات السنين ويستخدم هذا الزجاج المزخرف في المساجد و القصور والفلل و المباني الحكومية و المباني العامة وتعتمد صناعة الزجاج المعشق كحرفة يدوية على مهارات الفنيين والمصممين خلال مراحلها المختلفة من التصميم والتكبير وحتى التركيب في الموقع. ويزداد اهتمام الفنانين التشكيليين بهذه الحرفة، الذين يسعون للحصول على أشكال ومجسمات تخدم هدفهم في المزيد من الإبداع والابتكار.
> وتبدأ عملية تعشيق الزجاج وذلك بتجهيز الرسم التنفيذى وبعد ذلك يتم تقطيع الزجاج ويتم تقطيع القطعة الزجاجية حسب الشكل، وبالمثل كل قطعه في التكوين حتي نحصل علي جميع أجزاء التكوين بالألوان المطلوبه، وتأتي الخطوة الدقيقه في العمل بأخذ كل قطعة وتجميلها بإطار من النحاس، ثم يتم تجميع هذه القطع حسب الشكل الأساسي ولحامها مع بعضها بالقصدير .
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
هل بالامكان التواصل معى بخصوص الزجاج المعشق
[email protected]


----------



## eng_badra (13 أكتوبر 2011)

لو سمحتوا انا عايز اعرف الاسعار بتاعت الزجاج المعشق في الفتره دي


----------

